

A Few Things You Didn’t Know about Signals in Linux Part 1 - timtrueman
http://timetobleed.com/a-few-things-you-didnt-know-about-signals-in-linux-part-1/

======
sgrove
Wow, very informative - even if I struggled along at some points and had to
look up definitions :D

For someone who last dabbled in assembly just a bit on a Tandy 8086 eight or
nine years ago, what's the best way to start clean and get a fresh
understanding of x86_64 architecture? What are good beginner projects? I
assume no one's building a blog application out of assembly, so what's the
equivalent?

Looking forward to struggling through part two!

~~~
ice799
I think the way most people get started is to build simple C programs, and
then use objdump to try and understand the output of the compiler (use -O0, of
course =)

The intel CPU manuals have a lot of the low-level systems information about
the CPU (like virtual memory, interrupts/exceptions, etc). If you enjoy/don't
mind reading that type of technical documentation, you should start there.

Good luck, and thanks for reading.

